# i7 4790k + Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A



## Kill_You_Raspberry (3. August 2014)

Grüße, 

Ich Besitze den i7 4790k und Würde gern nen Passenden Luft-Kühler dazu Kaufen.

ich Möchte eigentlich Vorerst nicht Übertakten (Probiert habe ich es auf Standard 4,5Ghz) da 4 Ghz völlig ausreichend sind. 



Nun aber die Frage Reicht der Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A aus (um auch Später auf die 4,5 Ghz zu übertakten) oder Sollte ich Lieber doch mehr Investieren?




Mein Gehäuse ist ein Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 mit 2 x 120m be quiet! Silent Wings 120mm und 1 x be quiet! Silent Wings 140mm



Würd mich auf ne Antwort Freuen. 

Mfg Tobi


Ps: Ich Könnte noch 3 Weitere 120mm/140mm Lüfter anbringen, Würde dies auch etwas Bringen?


----------



## dan954 (3. August 2014)

Ausreichen sollte der schon. Kannst dir aber auch mal den Himalaya 2 anschauen der kühlt noch ein bisschen besser und kostet genauso viel.

Wo hast du die Lüfter denn angebracht? Ich würde sagen mit 2 Lüfter vorne + 1 hinten + 1 oben hinten sollten sich die besten Temperaturen bei annehmbarer Lautstärke erzielen lassen.


----------



## Kill_You_Raspberry (3. August 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ausreichen sollte der schon. Kannst dir aber auch mal den Himalaya 2 anschauen der kühlt noch ein bisschen besser und kostet genauso viel.
> 
> Wo hast du die Lüfter denn angebracht? Ich würde sagen mit 2 Lüfter vorne + 1 hinten + 1 oben hinten sollten sich die besten Temperaturen bei annehmbarer Lautstärke erzielen lassen.



2 Vorne mit Jeweils 120mm die Rein Saugen und 1 Hinten mit 140mm der Raus Pustet..... 

Werde dan Evtl oben noch 2 500-800 mit jeweils 140mm anbringen die Luft raus Pustet???? 

aber es ist schon mal gut zu Wissen das ich kein Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E (100700413) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland brauche, Hatte schon angst wegen dem all zu Großen Gewicht.... mich wundert es e das die Mainboards dies Aushalten.....


----------



## dan954 (3. August 2014)

Oben würde ich nur einen Lüfter verbauen und zwar hinten, der zweite Lüfter würde dem CPU-Lüfter eher die Luft "klauen". 

Keine Sorge die Mainboards halten das schon aus  aber der Himalaya 2 oder auch Macho sollte eigentlich völlig ausreichen, den True Spirit 140 Power kannste dir auch mal anschauen ist auch ein feines Teil


----------



## Kill_You_Raspberry (3. August 2014)

also ich Danke dir!! 

Der EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 (84000000097) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland passt mir ganz gut  und Laut Tests schneidet der wirklich gut ab! 

und Werd mir nun Oben (Hinten) den hier einbauen be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120x120x25mm 1500 U/min 17 dB(A) und ihn auf 500-700 Drosseln  

danke nochmal!!!



Edit: der Test http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-schmales-bergmassiv-mit-frostiger-brise.html


----------



## Abductee (3. August 2014)

Der Himalaya 2 ist super 
Einen weiteren 140er im Deckel würd ich mir sparen, bringt nur Lärm.
Auch wenn der Lüfter recht leise ist, hast du zumindest eine Öffnung nach oben wo Lärm rauskommt.
2x120 vorne und 1x140 hinten ist eine super Bestückung.


----------



## dan954 (3. August 2014)

Keine Ursache 



Abductee schrieb:


> Einen weiteren 140er im Deckel würd ich mir sparen, bringt nur Lärm.


Ich denke ein paar °C bei der CPU wird es schon bringen (siehe Test), ist natürlich Geschmackssache ob man mit dem bisschen mehr Lärm leben kann.


----------



## Abductee (3. August 2014)

http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/phocagallery/Der_perfekte_Airflow/thumbs/phoca_thumb_l_5-.JPG
vs.
http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/phocagallery/Der_perfekte_Airflow/thumbs/phoca_thumb_l_7-.JPG
3°C bei der GPU und weniger als 2°C bei der CPU

Ich würds mir sparen, aber sicherlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## dan954 (3. August 2014)

Wenn dann so 
http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/phocagallery/Der_perfekte_Airflow/5-.JPG
vs.
http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/phocagallery/Der_perfekte_Airflow/7-.JPG

aber ja am Ende muss das jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## FTTH (3. August 2014)

Der Himalaya 2 ist ziemlich deutlich stärker als der HR-02 Macho.


----------



## Kill_You_Raspberry (4. August 2014)

Danke Nochmal an alle  

Werd mir den Himalaya 2 einbauen  freu mich schon drauf! 

und das mit dem Lüfter Oben lass ich mal, schau es mir mal an und je nach Lust/Nutzen kann ich ja noch einen nach rüsten.


----------

